# Spinoff:  If you could take a pill to change you natural 4a/b hair



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

This might be controversial.....If you could change your hair type to, let's say, 3b, would you (if it were safe, of course)? Just curious.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 9, 2006)

Ooooh you about to set a fire off with this one!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Ooooh you about to set a fire off with this one!


 
I know...shame on me...Care to chime in Secretdiamond? Would you take the pill?


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 9, 2006)

I just logged off, then saw your reply so I'm logging back in.....

I just typed out a loong and complex response, but then I thought about another thread waaay back that I almost got lynched in for voicing my complex opinion, where, I feel, people began hating me. (I dunno, maybe I'm crazy & paranoid)

So here is my answer simple and to the point---- people can take it however they like b/c I don't feel like explaining/defending myself:  YES & NO. so... 

"I'd try it, but only if I could go back to my 4a/b hair easily." 

I'm glad you put that option JWhitley. 

ETA: Now, of course the PC answer would be HELL NO!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 9, 2006)

No.  Now if you had asked me that a year ago or even six months ago maybe I would have said yes, or at least maybe.  But now it's like asking me if I'd rather be dark than light, short than tall.  When I texturized my hair last summer it looked like 3b hair for a minute and it was beautiful but when I looked back and compared the texturized 3bish hair to what my hair looked like at 4 months natural there was no comparison.  Not that my 4a/4b looked so much better than 3b hair, but it looked so much better on ME.  On my 4 month natural pics I glowed, I am not kidding, my face just kinda sang.  Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate it until AFTER I had texturized and relaxed again.  Well, now I want to stay natural for good, because it's what's best for me and my hair, and for vanity reasons, I personally just look the prettiest and most like ME with my 4a/4b hair.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 9, 2006)

If you would have asked me this question at the beginning of my transition, I would have said yes without hesitation.

But now, I am literally addicted to playing with the coils and the waves all day.  I don't think I would feel the same pleasure from touching my hair, that I have become used to if my curl pattern was looser.

So, my honest, no B.S. answer is JCoily won't be poppin the 3B pill.  

Now if somebody is going to do a spinoff on whether you would take a pill that makes natural hair shiny - my pill poppin hiatus would be over.


----------



## Isis (Jun 9, 2006)

From what I've learned, every hair type has its challenges as far as haircare goes so it isn't like one type is better than another. I love my hair and the hair type I was born with so I would not be taking this pill.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> From what I've learned, every hair type has its challenges as far as haircare goes so it isn't like one type is better than another. I love my hair and the hair type I was born with so I would not be taking this pill.


 
Hi Isis, always nice to hear from you... you texlax right?  You wouldn't want your hair to be that texture naturally?


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> No. Now if you had asked me that a year ago or even six months ago maybe I would have said yes, or at least maybe. But now it's like asking me if I'd rather be dark than light, short than tall. When I texturized my hair last summer it looked like 3b hair for a minute and it was beautiful but when I looked back and compared the texturized 3bish hair to what my hair looked like at 4 months natural there was no comparison. Not that my 4a/4b looked so much better than 3b hair, but it looked so much better on ME. On my 4 month natural pics I glowed, I am not kidding, my face just kinda sang. Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate it until AFTER I had texturized and relaxed again. Well, now I want to stay natural for good, because it's what's best for me and my hair, and for vanity reasons, I personally just look the prettiest and most like ME with my 4a/4b hair.


 
Hopeful, your posts always leave me feeling warm and fuzzy....Do you have any pictures posted of your hair? I don't think I've ever seen your hair, but if it's anything like your personality, I'm sure it's lovely!

I agree that different styles and textures wo make you look different.  However, I'm sure there are a lot of women who would take the pill, but they won't admit it...Hell, a lot of people here take MSM because they heard it would change their texture.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> If you would have asked me this question at the beginning of my transition, I would have said yes without hesitation.
> 
> But now, I am literally addicted to playing with the coils and the waves all day. I don't think I would feel the same pleasure from touching my hair, that I have become used to if my curl pattern was looser.
> 
> ...


 
You wouldn't pop the temporary pill either?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 9, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> You wouldn't pop the temporary pill either?



Nahhh, the only selling point for me with a looser curl pattern is that it would be easier to retain length in the long run, so a temporary pill wouldn't be of any benefit.


----------



## Isis (Jun 9, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> Hi Isis, always nice to hear from you... you texlax right? You wouldn't want your hair to be that texture naturally?


Oh, is this thread for naturals only?!! 
I totally misunderstood this thread. My reply was about hair types and how I love my mine, including texlaxed. If my hair was like this naturally, it would still be a type 4.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 9, 2006)

No. I am not hung up on hair texture and typing. I love my little coils. I feel it makes my hair look really unique. I love my hair just want it to stonger and longer.


----------



## luvlylibra22 (Jun 9, 2006)

As others have said, at another time I probably would have said yes. That time being when I was relaxed and didn't know a thing about my natural texture. I had so many negative childhood memories associated with my hair i.e.: running from the comb, being tenderheaded etc. But now I know that it wasn't my texture but the lack of knowledge on the part of those caring for it. Now that I know better, I love my hair texture. I often find myself just staring at it in the mirror or pulling at it and watching it coil back up. 

So basically no I wouldn't take the pill.


----------



## MzTami (Jun 9, 2006)

I have about  1/3 of 3c hair mixed with 4a/4b.  I prefer the 3c parts of my hair because it's softer, curlier, more managable,and it fits me much better. I still have a TWA so I have yet to see the full potential of my natural hair. If I find my hair hard, not managable, I won't rule the 3b pill out!(JMO).


----------



## caligirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I would take a pill to make my hair silky.  It could be as kinky as it wants to be (e.g. 5b) but coarse hair is really a pain in the butt.  It breaks much easier and takes a lot of work to keep it feeling soft.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 9, 2006)

Even though I relax, a few years ago I wore my hair natural. My hair is mostly 4a with some 3c parts and to be honest I prefer the 3c areas. Where I live the weather can get quite humid. When I wore my hair natural I absolutely loved the nicely defined corkscrew curls of my 4a hair; however, no matter what products I would slather in my hair, once I got outside in that humidity my nice curls would go frizzy and I'd be stuck with frizzy 4a areas while my 3c areas stayed nicely in tact. I just hated to idea that I couldn't even enjoy my hair texture because humidity would destroy the curl pattern. Also, my 4a areas are impossible to keep straight. When I did want to change it up and wear a pressed style the 4a areas would revert OVERNIGHT while the 3c areas would, once again, stay in tact. If my natural texture was 3b/3c I would have kept my hair natural. I guess I prefer the look of 4a hair but wish it would keep up like my 3c hair.


----------



## hopeful (Jun 9, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> Hopeful, your posts always leave me feeling warm and fuzzy....Do you have any pictures posted of your hair? I don't think I've ever seen your hair, but if it's anything like your personality, I'm sure it's lovely!
> 
> I agree that different styles and textures wo make you look different. However, I'm sure there are a lot of women who would take the pill, but they won't admit it...Hell, a lot of people here take MSM because they heard it would change their texture.


 
Hey Jwhitley, I have a fotki that's closed for now, hope to re-open again in a month or so but I'll pm you a couple of pics so you can see what I mean.  Also, thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Jadacrys (Jun 9, 2006)

My mind says that we would love to, but my heart says no.  I love the way that 3b hair looks.  It's so pretty.  But as for me, I love my hair and the weird things about it.  I feel like it adds to my unique "je ne sais quois".  No, after all consideration, I wouldn't take it.  My hair is mine, and I intend to stick with it.


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't take a pill to change ANYTHING about my hair.  I thoroughly enjoy the wild, untamed nature of my thick, multi-textured hair as it is.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Spinoff:  If you could take a pill to change your natural 4a/b hair*



			
				Isis said:
			
		

> Oh, is this thread for naturals only?!!
> I totally misunderstood this thread. My reply was about hair types and how I love my mine, including texlaxed. If my hair was like this naturally, it would still be a type 4.


 
This thread isn't really for naturals.  I'm just curious about who would change their natural texture with the pill.  I'm surprised more people haven't said yes, especially relaxed heads.

Honestly, I'm on the fence about it.  I love my hair, but I think I could love 3B as well.  I would miss my pony puff, though.    I think I'd try it for a while to help grow my hair out without breakage and then go back to 4a/b.


----------



## hopeful (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Spinoff:  If you could take a pill to change your natural 4a/b hair*



			
				jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> This thread isn't really for naturals. I'm just curious about who would change their natural texture with the pill. *I'm surprised more people haven't said yes, especially relaxed heads.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm on the fence about it. I love my hair, but I think I could love 3B as well. I would miss my pony puff, though.  I think I'd try it for a while to help grow my hair out without breakage and then go back to 4a/b.


 
I think on this website so many of us have come to love and accept our hair as is.  Even if our hair isn't always perfection we have all seen the many fotkis and the many possibilities of 4a/4b hair.  While the 3b hair can be beautiful and silky, oftentimes the kinkier, super coily hair can be mezmerizing, so beautiful it takes our collective breaths away.  I bet if you did a poll with the general public you'd get different responses.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Spinoff:  If you could take a pill to change your natural 4a/b hair*



			
				hopeful said:
			
		

> I think on this website so many of us have come to love and accept our hair as is. Even if our hair isn't always perfection we have all seen the many fotkis and the many possibilities of 4a/4b hair. While the 3b hair can be beautiful and silky, oftentimes the kinkier, super coily hair can be mezmerizing, so beautiful it takes our collective breaths away. *I bet if you did a poll with the general public you'd get different responses*.


 
True, true.


----------



## Legend (Jun 9, 2006)

You know, I like my 4b hair, as crazy as it behaves sometimes. But, oddly enough, Iâ€™ve always wanted to try *4A* hair.  I think it's georgeous with all the coils. I have no desire for type 3 hair. 

Growing up, all of my immediate and close family members have type 4a hair and it looked so beautiful. Only my father and I have hair that doesnâ€™t coil at all. But, would I take a pill to change it? No. My wavy 4b hair makes me distinctive. Actually, many (under-informed) people I've spoken to over the years don't realize that people with an African heritage don't nessesarily have curly hair. erplexed Like we all have one hair type.  I like to prove them wrong.


----------



## Cichelle (Jun 9, 2006)

This is interesting because it falls in line with something I was thinking about recently. My hair type is 3B, but I never expected that. When I stopped relaxing and imagined my hair completely natural, I really thought it was going to be 4A or 4B. All of my mind "preparation" was in that direction. I was happily talking about rocking afro puffs and dreaming about myself in an Angela Davis afro. 

Then it became more and more clear that my hair wasn't the texture I thought it would be. I relaxed for so long...and then even when I was a kid, my mother brushed and blow dried my hair so I don't remember ever really knowing it's natural texture. Anyway, I was actually a little let down when things did not go as I imagined with my hair. 

So, the other day, I was thinking back on that and wondering if I would change my hair texture to 4A or B if I could. And at this point, I wouldn't do that because I've come to love my own hair. I think that's what it is really about. We learn how to work with our hair and take care of it, so that we wouldn't really want to change it. 

Someone said here that every texture has it's challenges and that is so true. My daughter has 1A hair...and there are battles to be fought there too.  

Sometimes, however, I feel kinda left out or lonely on this board.   But oh well.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cichelle said:
			
		

> This is interesting because it falls in line with something I was thinking about recently. My hair type is 3B, but I never expected that. When I stopped relaxing and imagined my hair completely natural, I really thought it was going to be 4A or 4B. All of my mind "preparation" was in that direction. I was happily talking about rocking afro puffs and dreaming about myself in an Angela Davis afro.
> 
> Then it became more and more clear that my hair wasn't the texture I thought it would be. I relaxed for so long...and then even when I was a kid, my mother brushed and blow dried my hair so I don't remember ever really knowing it's natural texture. Anyway, I was actually a little let down when things did not go as I imagined with my hair.
> 
> ...


 
{{hugs}} It's okay, Cichelle.  We love you!

You do present an interesting point of view.  I wonder how many women would want to change their hair type from a 3 to a 4.  You're right about all hair types having their challenges.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 9, 2006)

i think you've chosen the wrong choice of words.  i don't think 3b is 'ideal'.  i dont think any type is ideal...because that would mean that it's a better choice.   on the flipside, i would take the pill (not because it's ideal but because i could have both a natural and a relaxed look)  Id take it just so i can do a wash n go when i wanted to.  i've tried it several times with my 4ab hair and all i get is frizz city..not 1 wave/curl....


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 9, 2006)

good point Mizani Mrs. This was my sentiment too.  You said what I wanted to say but better & shorter. lol.

ETA: @ Cichelle: Just goes to show how sometimes the grass always *looks* greener on the other side, but necessarily isn't.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 9, 2006)

you mean i couldnt do a pony puff?  or a diana ross do?    ugh, nevermind....


----------



## Daughter (Jun 10, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> ETA: Now, of course the PC answer would be HELL NO!



It may or may not be PC but that is my response. Over the years I spent too long dissin' what God gave me... I love my nappy hair texture - thickness, shrinkage and ALL, I doubt I'd even press it again...


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> *i think you've chosen the wrong choice of words. i don't think 3b is 'ideal'*. i dont think any type is ideal...because that would mean that it's a better choice. on the flipside, i would take the pill (not because it's ideal but because i could have both a natural and a relaxed look) Id take it just so i can do a wash n go when i wanted to. i've tried it several times with my 4ab hair and all i get is frizz city..not 1 wave/curl....


 
I don't mean ideal in a general sense...it's personal perception.  If you'd chose to switch to that hair type permanently, it seems like you see 3b as ideal for you.  You'd be able to wear your hair in the styles you find ideal.  There was also the option to change to 3b if you could switch back easily.  If 3b is not what you consider "ideal" you could switch back and forth with your natural texture.  Honestly, I thought more people would have selected that option, considering all the 3b weaves and relaxer we get.  I personally chose that option.


----------



## hopeful (Jun 10, 2006)

Daughter said:
			
		

> It may or may not be PC but that is my response. Over the years I spent too long dissin' what God gave me... I love my nappy hair texture - thickness, shrinkage and ALL, I doubt I'd even press it again...


 
Love your response and your album.  Your hair gorgeous!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm possibly 3b (not quite sure because it's a varied mix) and I'd longed for 4a when I was younger.  

My braids would always slip out and come undone quicker than my friends and I couldn't have the same afro puffs.  My hair was a lot more straight when I was younger but still too puffy/kinky to wear down on a normal basis.


----------



## Tene (Jun 16, 2006)

I love my hair and I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Caramela (Jun 16, 2006)

I think most people would respond by saying NO just for a fear of being slammed, or judged or critized.... maybe even accused of not _loving _themselves. However, what's the difference of popping a pill to change your hair texture than changing your hair texture by relaxing it? Aren't you changing the *natural texture *of your hair? I'm going to be real and say, yes, I'd take the pill only because I relax and change the texture of my hair to a texture that is more manageable for me. I love myself. I love being black. I love my hair. But I'd take the stinkin pill. So there.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jun 16, 2006)

Caramela said:
			
		

> I think most people would respond by saying NO just for a fear of being slammed, or judged or critized.... maybe even accused of not _loving _themselves. However, what's the difference of popping a pill to change your hair texture than changing your hair texture by relaxing it? Aren't you changing the *natural texture *of your hair? I'm going to be real and say, yes, I'd take the pill only because I relax and change the texture of my hair to a texture that is more manageable for me. I love myself. I love being black. I love my hair. But I'd take the stinkin pill. So there.


 
I applaud your candor.  Certainly not the popular response here.


----------



## MoonStar (Jun 16, 2006)

I would b/c I don't like to do a lot with my hair, I'd rather be able to just wash and go.  My hair is relaxed and the texture is about 4a/4b. I wear my hair in a ponytail about 95% of the year.


----------



## Trini"T" (Jun 16, 2006)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> I don't mean ideal in a general sense...it's personal perception. If you'd chose to switch to that hair type permanently, it seems like you see 3b as ideal for you. You'd be able to wear your hair in the styles you find ideal. *There was also the option to change to 3b if you could switch back easily. If 3b is not what you consider "ideal" you could switch back and forth with your natural texture. Honestly, I thought more people would have selected that option, considering all the 3b weaves and relaxer we get.* I personally chose that option.


 EXACTLY!  We're already relaxing our hair to get a different texture which includes damaging it while breaking down the protein so why not take a pill that could loosen your curl but without the damage AND it'll still look natural.   Straight hair on a black female doesn't look too natural to me . Anyway, I would so take this pill.   Man, if I had this pill I would be done with relaxers!  This would be a big change for me though so I chose the the option to take the pill while still being able to go back to 4a/b It's like a relaxer in a pill without the straight hair.  I don't think any of us relaxed 4a/b heads really wanted straight hair...just hair we can comb without drama---that's my case anyway.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 16, 2006)

A few years ago I would have said yes to having 3b 3c hair instead.  Even a year ago I might have said yes. ..but No now.  I love my hair, now that I know how to take care of it, what tames it and what to do with it


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 16, 2006)

Honestly I would say yes.

I am 4 a/b. My mother is like a 2b/3a. She has the type of hair that she can slap lotion and water in and she is good to go. However she has fine thin hair, always has. My hair is fine, too but because my hair is a type 4, it looks thicker than hers. I love the way her hair shines like nobody's business.

So yes I would go from a type 4 to 3 for the curve/wave pattern alone.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 16, 2006)

No, I wouldn't take a pill to change the texture of my hair. That would defeat the purpose of me going back to my natural hair texture in the first place.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 18, 2006)

well i dont know. i love my bushy hair! i love it being 3a/b/c whichever it is. i can have a big afro if i want or a less volumed curly style. i only relax it so i can manage it easier. i dont even straighten it out. if i was a constant straightener then yes, so then i wouldn't need a relaxer init!

i take pills 4 everything else.

but right now i'm happy having black hair


----------



## CandiceC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll admit that I would change to 3b in a heartbeat!


----------



## Britt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll have the balls to say it..



In a heartbeat  
I'd def. change to a 3b/c.


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 22, 2006)

Id have to say no. When I look at all my inspirational photos, I realize that all of the women have 4a hair. I dont need a pill to change my hair to my "ideal" since I already have it.

Now if there were a pill to bring uniformity to my hair of mixed textures, I might consider it. Thats a whole other thread all together.


----------



## misspriss (Jun 23, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Id have to say no. When I look at all my inspirational photos, I realize that all of the women have 4a hair. I dont need a pill to change my hair to my "ideal" since I already have it.
> 
> Now if there were a pill to bring uniformity to my hair of mixed textures, I might consider it. Thats a whole other thread all together.




True!  The back of my hair is super thick but has a coily, silkier texture, and it's more resistant to humidity-which is crucial 'cause I live in Texas, so I'd definitely want all my hair to be that texture ideally.  That said-it's no where near 3b-lol.  So if the pill made it my ideal-I'd be poppin it.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 12, 2006)

No. And the implication that my natural hair is less than acceptable is unacceptable.
ETA: after the Tuskegee experiment, I trust NO DRUGS geared toward a specific racial/ethnic group. I don't like taking medicine anyway. I'll do an occasional Motrin for a menstral cramp. THAT'S IT!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 12, 2006)

No. Even when I was little and knew nothing about 3b 4a or whatever hair types, I didn't want anybody's hair except mine.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 12, 2006)

Caramela said:
			
		

> I think most people would respond by saying NO just for a fear of being slammed, or judged or critized.... maybe even accused of not _loving _themselves. However, what's the difference of popping a pill to change your hair texture than changing your hair texture by relaxing it? Aren't you changing the *natural texture *of your hair? I'm going to be real and say, yes, I'd take the pill only because I relax and change the texture of my hair to a texture that is more manageable for me. I love myself. I love being black. I love my hair. But I'd take the stinkin pill. So there.


 
I agree with everything said here, not much more for me to say. Why would I sit here and gush over how much I love my natural hair yet I slap some Mizani in it every 3 mos? *For me,* that would be very hypocritcal of me, saying one thing but my actions screaming another.

Yes I will take the pill. My natural hair is cool, but it's too hard to manage and for more aesthetic reason I would rather stay relaxed/straight.


----------



## shunta (Nov 12, 2006)

Im not even gonna lie. Heck yeah!!! I like my hair, but I would love to be a 3b.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 12, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> No. And the implication that my natural hair is less than acceptable is unacceptable.
> ETA: after the Tuskegee experiment, I trust NO DRUGS geared toward a specific racial/ethnic group. I don't like taking medicine anyway. I'll do an occasional Motrin for a menstral cramp. THAT'S IT!


My sentiments exactly.  I love my nappy hair.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 12, 2006)

Any relaxed heads gonna chime in? It seems to be a lot of naturals answering the question.


----------



## TropicalRose (Nov 12, 2006)

nope. i like that it is unique. i love big hair. plus my hair is still new to me. i want to learn everything possible about it and test its limits/ see what i can do with it.

i love my naps, kinks, and curls tooooooooo much


----------



## breezy (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm gonna be real.  Like others have said, I relax, so clearly I do like to change my hair texture to something else, so if I could take a pill that would change my natural hair to give me the same results as a relaxer, then ofcourse I would.

I'm not self hating or anything like that.  Here's the thing, my hair has been relaxed since I was a small child, I have no clue what my natural texture is, only a small inkling since I've been stretching.  I have no idea on how to care for my natural, hell, I'm just now learning healthy hair practices for my relaxed hair!

This is not to say that I would never go natural, I can't say what I'd do in the future, but as for right now, with the way I'm learning to care for my hair, and the styles I like to wear and the look I want to acheive, I sure would take that pill, it make it easier, so I wouldn't have to relax to get the results I want.


----------



## dimpalz (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a natural, but I'd do it. (Not sure that 3b is ideal tho) I'm not for that anti-relaxer not true to myself nonsense. If YOU feel it's not being true to YOURself then clearly you're the one with issues, if I understand that it's JUST hair and would happily slap a relaxer on my head, then yey for me! My hair is natural because I want it long and it's easier to retain length without stripping your hair of nutrients every 2 months and I wanted a change from limp straight hair. However, if I was still relaxing and could take this pill and somehow it could miraculously change the shape of my follicle I'd be sucking them down, assuming I could stop without ill-effects.

ETA: Aswell alot of people aren't imagining 3b short hair, they're imaging some glossy ringlets probably down to their butt. I can't wait til I get a BAA but I wouldn't mind ringlets down to my butt either!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 13, 2006)

Honestly, less than a year ago my answer would have been yes! But since I've started transitioning my thought process has really changed. I use to think of type 3 hair as ideal, but the more I think about it the more I realize that my hair is a unique gift, like a finger print, and it has the capability to do so many different things (that may not always be what I want, but such is life) I wouldn't change it anymore for the world; I can truly say that I love my hair just the way it is!


----------



## kbragg (Nov 13, 2006)

They came out with a pill to do that!? How much is it!? Where can I buy it! 

Eh hem...sorry The PJ in me freaked out for a minute! 

Obviously YES! 

So for real...quit playing! Did they really come out with a pill to do that!?


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd never do something like that. That's crazy.

My pride wouldn't allow it. 

Actually I would prefer to just be natural anyway. Everytime I see a woman rocking her natural hair I long for the same.

Besides, I'd be scared to take apill that would change something like that.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope, no thanks. I LOVE my hair the way it is, and have no desire to change it via pill, relaxer, texturizer, texlaxer, naturalaxer or whatever else these companies can come up with!


----------



## lsubabiedee (Nov 13, 2006)

definitely not.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 13, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> If you would have asked me this question at the beginning of my transition, I would have said yes without hesitation.
> 
> But now, I am literally addicted to playing with the coils and the waves all day. I don't think I would feel the same pleasure from touching my hair, that I have become used to if my curl pattern was looser.
> 
> ...


 
 I love my hair texture the way it is.  its a mixture of 3b and maybe 4a not sure not sure about what the  letters mean but my hair coils in some places and have very loose curls in others and the spots on my side I have to work to get the curl.  But I agree with you on shine I would take the pill for the shine, I must admit I miss that the most.


----------



## Stationwagon (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouldn't change my hair at all. I like it this way.


----------



## Poobity (Nov 13, 2006)

No, I wouldn't.  It took me ten (yes, ten) years to figure out what products and style techniques work for my natural hair.  And then do that for hair that's a totally different texture....psssssh....that's quite alright.


----------



## Carlie (Nov 13, 2006)

Wouldn't change a thing! I lve my hair the way it is!


----------



## LovelyZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I texlax my mostly 4a hair to obtain the look of 3b hair. But if I could take the pill I would change my hair to completely 3b so I would only have to work with one texture and could easily go between straight and curly styles. But only to try it. I have strong 4a hair that holds a curl for days; I'm not sure I would want to give that up.


----------



## Dannygirl (Nov 14, 2006)

i dunno.. ify questoin for me..  i'd like the shine


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 14, 2006)

My hair is perfect for me 

I would not change my hair I would guess I am a 3c-4a mix, I see some 3b's and it's nice but its really not that much different than my hair, I personally notice their hair is not as thick and fluffy as mine when in its natural state, I like my big hair I have endless style options and I can easily flat iron my hair for a sleek straight look and the look will stay as long as I take care of it. All textures are nice, no one hair texture is better than another; some just require more work and a stronger comb.


----------



## nikkivale (Nov 18, 2006)

Of course I would because i relax my hair and I hate putting relaxers in my hair.  If you relax your hair to change the texture anyways, why would a pill be anymore controversial???  
We are willing to slap chemicals that could unclog a drain pipe on our hair every few months, so if there was a pill to make my hair more manageable with no scary side effects instead i'd do it.


----------



## ak46 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd try it. Not that I don't like my hair now, but just to see what the results would be. There are some benefits to having type 3 hair and there are benefits in having type 4 hair.


----------



## kbragg (Nov 19, 2006)

nikkivale said:
			
		

> We are willing to slap chemicals that could unclog a drain pipe quote]
> 
> Actually there's very little Sodium Hydroxide in relaxers, certainly not enough to unclog a drain. I know....I tried  Wasted 2 good tablespoons of Motions too!  Thank God I found Zip it!
> 
> ...


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 20, 2006)

No, I would not take a drug.  But if I could click my heels 3 times and make my hair 1 uniform texture all over, I would.  It desn't even matter which one of the multiple textures on my head is the final version.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

no.. 

however  a pill to get rid of my frizz i may consider


----------



## navsegda (Jan 9, 2007)

You know...I was actually just thinking about this earlier.  Like if the NIH would ever give me a grant to start working on something like this...I would certainly be interested in working with someone to formulate a pill or specific gene therapy (IF and ONLY IF both were completely safe) for people who actually would want to change their hair type.  Who knows?  Maybe something could be developed that can work both ways (I've heard quite a few white girls say they wish they had "black" hair for various reasons just like I've heard some black girls say they wish they had "white" hair).

Hmm...maybe I will consider writing a proposal for this when I get done with actually important research projects hahaha.


----------



## dona_flor (Jan 9, 2007)

nikkivale said:
			
		

> Of course I would because i relax my hair and I hate putting relaxers in my hair.  *If you relax your hair to change the texture anyways, why would a pill be anymore controversial???
> *We are willing to slap chemicals that could unclog a drain pipe on our hair every few months *so if there was a pill to make my hair more manageable with no scary side effects instead i'd do it.*



I agree with you nikkivale  . I'm 4a and relaxed, and I like the texture of my relaxed hair. If I could take a pill to get to get coarse 2c type hair, I would.  It would just look like my hair does anyway, except with no new growth.


----------



## SSBD (Jan 9, 2007)

I would because i guess i haven't got to the point to wear i like my hair texture. I have always wonder why i had to have the tightly curled frizz bound don't wanna act right hair. it seems like hair that could be fixed with water would be so much easier. i guess cuz i always admired it i just like loose curls.


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 13, 2007)

I would take the pill. Not because I dislike the way my natural hair looks...but b/c I can't STAND dealing w/the zillion coils and breakage that I get after washing. And let's not even discuss the shrinkage...oh my Lord, the shrinkage! 

So, if I could have another texture- just for an hour or two a week while shampooing, I would take it. Honestly, that's the only reason I relaxed my hair in the first place.


----------



## neena (Jan 14, 2007)

yes i would in a heartbeat.


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 14, 2007)

hopeful said:
			
		

> No. Now if you had asked me that a year ago or even six months ago maybe I would have said yes, or at least maybe. But now it's like asking me if I'd rather be dark than light, short than tall. When I texturized my hair last summer it looked like 3b hair for a minute and it was beautiful but when I looked back and compared the texturized 3bish hair to what my hair looked like at 4 months natural there was no comparison. Not that my 4a/4b looked so much better than 3b hair, but it looked so much better on ME. On my 4 month natural pics I glowed, I am not kidding, my face just kinda sang. Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate it until AFTER I had texturized and relaxed again. Well, now I want to stay natural for good, because it's what's best for me and my hair, and for vanity reasons, I personally just look the prettiest and most like ME with my 4a/4b hair.


 
I absolutely AGREE! I have 4a and when I was texturized my hair looked and behaved like 3b... and I missed the hell out of it. I mean my hair is so damn GAWGEOUS! *I can rock a fro,* I can rock it straight, twist, braids, curls, rock it natural...it looks beautiful in every state. I wouldn't trade in my napps for nothing!


----------



## keluric (Jan 16, 2007)

I like 3C hair more than 3B hair so I might consider it temporarily.  Other than that, I like my 3C/4A mixture.


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 19, 2007)

I didn't go natural because I prefered the look of it per se.

but more because my hair was breaking.  I like the look of 3B hair, and If I could take a pill that could safely convert my hair to 3B, I'd do it.


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Caramela said:
			
		

> I think most people would respond by saying NO just for a fear of being slammed, or judged or critized.... maybe even accused of not _loving _themselves. However, what's the difference of popping a pill to change your hair texture than changing your hair texture by relaxing it? Aren't you changing the *natural texture *of your hair? I'm going to be real and say, yes, I'd take the pill only because I relax and change the texture of my hair to a texture that is more manageable for me. I love myself. I love being black. I love my hair. But I'd take the stinkin pill. So there.


 
I think that's kinda unfair...especially considering the women on this board...I think that some of the threads that have been shut down are a testament to the fact that these ladies have no problem letting it all hang out...

I really do love my hair...I mean, DAMN...you can look at my fotki, it's gawgeous. I mean...why change it...it's perfect...God did this.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jan 19, 2007)

Not for 3b, but 3c yes


----------



## Country gal (Jan 23, 2007)

I love my hair. I just want it to be longer. Folks need to just be happy with what they got.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Mar 14, 2007)

I would pop the pill and then I would cut it in half and give it to my daughter (4yr old).


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Mar 14, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> You know...I was actually just thinking about this earlier. Like if the NIH would ever give me a grant to start working on something like this...I would certainly be interested in working with someone to formulate a pill or specific gene therapy (IF and ONLY IF both were completely safe) for people who actually would want to change their hair type. Who knows? Maybe something could be developed that can work both ways (I've heard quite a few white girls say they wish they had "black" hair for various reasons just like I've heard some black girls say they wish they had "white" hair).
> 
> *Hmm...maybe I will consider writing a proposal for this when I get done with actually important research projects hahaha*.


 
What do you mean...this is important .  Can I be a collaborator? I am a researcher as well!


----------



## Robin41 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nope, no pill for me.  One of the reasons for transitioning to natural is to be happy with what God gave me and I happen to love my hair as is.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 14, 2007)

I would  take a pill in a second.  Just fed up with dry hair and breakage, tired of spending money, going through trial and errors.  I'm just wasting my money on hair failure.


----------



## nikkivale (Mar 14, 2007)

kbragg said:
			
		

> nikkivale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 14, 2007)

No, I wouldn't take the pill, I've learned to love my 4b hair. However, I do relax/texlax my hair every three months so I don't truly flaunt my natural hair anyways; so I couldn't really judge or open my mouth to discourage anybody who told me they wanted to take that hair pill, yet I'd let them know that there are other ways to manage what you've got and it can look just as good as any 1, 2 or 3 type hair. My 4b hair used to looked like crap because of all the damaging things *I *did to it and *not* *because* it was 4b, but since coming here I've learned many ways to manage and take care of my 4b hair.

Whatever type you got, 
"Work it ladies!"
 (Three snaps up & three snaps down  )


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 14, 2007)

nikkivale said:
			
		

> kbragg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 14, 2007)

PS: I think I voted in this thread, but I say yeah I would take the pill.

I relax because I want my hair straight. Simple as that. And I honestly think that having type 3 hair would be easier (just how I feel). So again, yeah I would take the pill.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 14, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> You know...I was actually just thinking about this earlier. Like if the NIH would ever give me a grant to start working on something like this...I would certainly be interested in working with someone to formulate a pill or specific gene therapy (IF and ONLY IF both were completely safe) for people who actually would want to change their hair type. Who knows? Maybe something could be developed that can work both ways (I've heard quite a few white girls say they wish they had "black" hair for various reasons just like I've heard some black girls say they wish they had "white" hair).
> 
> Hmm...maybe I will consider writing a proposal for this when I get done with actually important research projects hahaha.


 
Sounds great. Let us know. I know a lot of us may be interested.


----------



## Puddles (Mar 14, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]I guess I'm the opposite....I'm 3c and I would love super thick 4b hair. [/SIZE]


----------



## angie10 (Mar 14, 2007)

No way, I don't want to lose my options of going back to natural. That will be scary to lose a part of you for good. I like to have styling options.


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't change anything about ME!

Hair, complexion... breast size (elascity excluded)... I wouldn't change a THING!


----------



## MommaMayhann (Mar 15, 2007)

I would take my pill and my momma's pill! I just BC'ed, and as much as I love my 3c/4a mix it simply takes up too much time.... and I'm practically bald compared to most of you! I remember all the work that went into my natural before...  Doing the pre poos, cowash, bagging, juice and berry hunting and what not... I would take all 3b or 3c. Get the cuteness of the curl with out the all of the matainence.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 15, 2007)

i think i have always loved my own hair, for the most part.  i never wanted a looser texture, it would've made me even less likable to all the haters i had back in the day that i so desperately wanted to fit in with.

ah, the joys of wisdom...  LOL

now if you give me a pill that will style my hair any way i want without me having to do any work... i'll sign up for that one!


----------



## hothair (Mar 16, 2007)

I thought about this and I love my 4a hair all I had to do was learn it LOVES moisture!.


----------



## hothair (Mar 16, 2007)

Carlie said:
			
		

> Wouldn't change a thing! I lve my hair the way it is!



Yeah I love my...sorry your hair the way it is too


----------



## tiffers (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Spinoff: If you could take a pill to change you natural 4a/b hair*

I would, if I could switch back to 4a easily. I think it would be cool to have a different texture for a few days. I wouldn't permanantly do it, because I'm just seeing my hair for the first time, and I love it. I love the look, the feel the texture.... I wouldn't trade it in.


----------



## ToyToy (Mar 16, 2007)

MommaMayhann said:
			
		

> I would take my pill and my momma's pill! I just BC'ed, and as much as I love my 3c/4a mix it simply takes up too much time.... and I'm practically bald compared to most of you! I remember all the work that went into my natural before... Doing the pre poos, cowash, bagging,* juice and berry hunting and what not*... I would take all 3b or 3c. Get the cuteness of the curl with out the all of the matainence.


 
   I think the bolded is so funny!!! 

But no I wouldn't want to change anything about my hair. I have learnt to accept myself the way I have been created.


----------



## Divalicious (May 10, 2007)

No, I definitely wouldn't take a pill to change my hair. I love it wayyyyy too much to have it permanently altered.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 10, 2007)

I can honestly say I wouldn't take the pill, even if you paid me.  If you'd asked me this question when I first BC'd I'd probably say yes, but over the last two and a half years I've absolutely fallen in love with my hair just the way it is.  In fact the reason I'm on LHCF is because I want even more of the hair that I've already got.  I have a horrendous case of HIH disease because I adore the fluffy feel of my hair.  I love my puff, my fro, the twists, the twistouts, all the styling option of my 4b hair.  I wouldn't even want a texture that's easier to straighten because I don't want straight hair.  I love the fact that humid day doesn't mean disaster for my hairstyle, in fact my hair thrives in humidity.  
Yes there are times when my hair annoys me, like when I want to wear a BAA but shrinkage says otherwise, or when I've left my twists in for too long and my hair decides it wants to mesh making the take down process nearly unbearable.  But even at the times when I want to shave my head bald, I never want to change the texture.  What God gave me is perfect for me and suits me better than any other texture out there.  Actually I think I would look ridiculous with 3b hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 10, 2007)

No....  I like my hair as it is now. I'd just like less shrinkage. And more hair...


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 10, 2007)

I may sound like I'm selling myself out but I chose "yes" but not because its an "ideal" hair type like Mizani Mrs. said. I don't think any hair type is ideal. But I would take the pill beacuse with my 4a hair I can't do:
wash and goes and styles that I think look good on me, combing is like pullin teeth cuz I'm exremely tenderheaded, I have 3c,4a, and 2c (wavy kinky), sooooo if I could get one uniform hair type that would help out with managing styles, keeping my 4a moisturized and managing the frizz is a 24/7 job which I dont have time for every day. I believe if I could get those priorities in line with just A PILL???  BRING IT ON!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 10, 2007)

I would take the pill. Maybe it's because I'm just starting to take my hair recovery really seriously, but in general I don't like my 4 a/b hair type. That's just where I'm at right now. 

The one thing I do like about my hair is that it's really thick. So considering that, if I had to pick between being a thick haired  4 a/b or being a thin haired 3-whatever, I'd stick with my stuff! And that makes me feel really good to say that. 

Update 6/6/08:

I'm embarrassed that I once said this! Now my answer would be absolutely no. I don't want to be something that I'm not. And that's honestly something I struggle with when I see so many of us with straight hair. What is the standard that we hold ourselves up to? We want our hair to be straight like who's hair? And why is straight hair ideal, or even why is a looser texture ideal?

My hair doesn't grow out of my head straight (or as a 3b) so why must i make it behave that way? I'm tired of making my hair be something it's not. Type 4 hair has a special beauty/sexiness that is uniquely it's own. And I'm glad that it's on my head.


----------



## RosesBlack (May 10, 2007)

I voted no.  My hair isn't all 4 a/b but the parts that are I love a lot.  I find that part of my hair is far less fragile and I love the texture when my NG comes in, on the other hand I would take a pill to make it ALL 4 a/b so I could rock a fro properly.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 10, 2007)

This is funny that this thread came up, because I saw this white girl sitting in front of me and I wondered how her wash days/detangling sessions are. And if I had her hair what would be my regimen. I was in deep thought too. 

I just think it would be HELLA easy. I know looser types have their woes too, but it's no denying that kinkier the hair, the harder it is to comb.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 11, 2007)

I think the the difficulty with combing is what turns many people off to 4a/b hair.  I'm not gonna front, my hair laughs at combs.  All that means to me is that my hair isn't meant to be combed on a regular basis which works just fine for me.  In my opinion combing is overrated and the fact that I can't comb my hair doesn't matter to me at all.  I think it's all just a matter of perspective.  I don't expect nor want nappy hair to behave like looser textured hair and vice versa.


----------



## taj (May 11, 2007)

No, I would not take the pill.  I love my hair texture/type-4a.  I have the advantage of wearing it straight, curly or in between. I like having what I call the "sexy messy" look-when it's big, poofy, curly and coily.


----------



## PinkPeony (May 11, 2007)

I love my 4a/b hair ....OK maybe it's 4a... IDK  but it is so versatile and still surprises me. And Iam just MAD in love with the thickness of most type 4 hair
However I wish it would be easier to deal with,I was natural all of my life and got frustrated with it and just slapped a relaxer on.
If you don't know how to deal with it it can be very frustrating.

So if there would be a pill that would magically make my hair tangle free while preserving the texture...and WITHOUT any side effects I'd go for it(after reading all the reviews here of course) 

But I know that will never happen and Iam happy with what I got


----------



## meaganita (May 11, 2007)

I love my natural 4a hair!  My only desire is that it could be easier to manage/style when wet.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 11, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:
			
		

> In my opinion combing is overrated and the fact that I can't comb my hair doesn't matter to me at all.


 
I agree that combing is overrated, but the ability to slip a comb through my strands is not overrated in my book. It is THE most important thing in my journey.

I am going to be honest with you as someone trying to grow to WSL, the ONLY issue that can stop me is issues from tangles. Not dryness, not relaxers/overprocessing, not splits, or all of that stuff, but knots and tangles.

The fact that it is hard for me to comb my hair matters a great deal to me. If I could find that one product that allows the comb to slip through my hair like it is 1a hair, I would literally praise the lord. That's the one thing that I pray for.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 11, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I agree that combing is overrated, but the ability to slip a comb through my strands is not overrated in my book. It is THE most important thing in my journey.
> 
> I am going to be honest with you as someone trying to grow to WSL, the ONLY issue that can stop me is issues from tangles. Not dryness, not relaxers/overprocessing, not splits, or all of that stuff, but knots and tangles.
> 
> The fact that it is hard for me to comb my hair matters a great deal to me. If I could find that one product that allows the comb to slip through my hair like it is 1a hair, I would literally praise the lord. That's the one thing that I pray for.


I definitely understand where you're coming from.  Looking at your pictures I can tell that combing is a must in order to maintain the styles you like to wear.  I only meant that it's overrated for me considering the styles I like to wear.  I realized early on in my nappy journey that my hair does NOT like to be combed, so I stopped wearing styles that require my hair to be combed often or at all.  Once combing became immaterial to my routine, the ability to be able to comb through my naps was overrated.  The only time my hair sees a comb is when I detangle and clear out any shed hairs, and I can go weeks without doing that.  So for me taking a pill to give myself hair that would be easier to comb is pointless since I don't comb it anyways.


----------



## loved (May 28, 2007)

If it was akin to a healthier form of relaxing without the damage of chemicals, absolutely.


----------



## pretty_nappy_hair (May 28, 2007)

I love my 4b/whatever hair. Since being on this site I have really learned how to work with it. BUT I would take the pill if I could get 3c/4a. I don't need the slippery-ness. I want those *curlies/coilies*. But I don't have them. So oh well.  But I won't lie


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 29, 2007)

If they could come up with a pill that could stop hair from breaking by making each strand as strong as steel, I'll take it.  I'm happy with my texture; it's just that I'd have longer hair if it weren't for split ends and breakage.


----------



## Valerie (May 29, 2007)

hopeful said:
			
		

> No.  Now if you had asked me that a year ago or even six months ago maybe I would have said yes, or at least maybe.  But now it's like asking me if I'd rather be dark than light, short than tall.  When I texturized my hair last summer it looked like 3b hair for a minute and it was beautiful but when I looked back and compared the texturized 3bish hair to what my hair looked like at 4 months natural there was no comparison.  Not that my 4a/4b looked so much better than 3b hair, but it looked so much better on ME.  On my 4 month natural pics I glowed, I am not kidding, my face just kinda sang.  Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate it until AFTER I had texturized and relaxed again.  Well, now I want to stay natural for good, because it's what's best for me and my hair, and for vanity reasons, I personally just look the prettiest and most like ME with my 4a/4b hair.



I would have to agree, also all I ever wanted for my hair to grow long and it has done so, it is so much easier to look after.  I have proved to myself that my hair can grow long.  My hair is so thick!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jun 8, 2007)

I choose yes, Shame on me! 
I like the thickness I have from my 4aish b hair but it gets hella knotted!
Plus I have no definite curl pattern, its just poofiness erplexed . I have learnt to manage my 4 type hair and appreciate it, but I would trade with 3b hair in a minute! I just love the curl pattern!  

God forgive me,


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not sure the true texture of my hair but I am claiming 4a/3c....And I answered No, I love my hair. 

I am at the point now where I don't envy anyone's hair texture because they all come with problems. I love the spiral curls that I have along with the wavy sections. I love the thickness that I have by nature and wouldn't change my softness for the world. I am in the process of falling back in love with my natural hair and to change it even for a second could do more harm then good for me in the long run...so nope, I'll stick to what the Lord blessed me with.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 6, 2007)

I wish I was a natural 4a/b. I want afro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think no matter what your hair type is there is always some point that you will want another type. Wheather its a temporary want or an always want.  Whenever I see Poobear's hair, I get so jealous because that's how I want my hair to be and it isn't so I just learn to deal with my type 3 hair and be happy.


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 6, 2007)

If you had asked me this one year ago, I would have said, "Yes, yes...where is it?"  Simply because I didn't know how to manage it.

But now, I would have to say, "No." I have learned so much about my hair since visiting hairboards. I love how thick my hair is, and how nice it looks in a rollerset. All hair types have their issues...I have White friends who would love for their hair to hold curls the way that mine does. I love my 4b, texlaxed hair.


----------



## chellero (Aug 12, 2007)

I think that I'd take the temporary pill.  I texlax because my 4a/b hair is so difficult to manage in it's natural state.  I don't know that I'd want a permanent change.  I might want my big fro back one day.


----------



## Evazhair (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote emphatically No. I LOOOVVVE my natural texture. I get it from my grandma among other traits. I never stress about my hair too much since I mastered my natural texture. I know I can always go back to it. I love my tight waves that curl and curl again. So versatile, because I can control the degree of curl by what I do to it when its wet. I miss it sometimes. When I get tired of being relaxed, I know I will have no hair worries.

ETA: After seeing this thread bumped........In eagerness to post, I didn't realize then that this question was not directed at me. My answer still stands,if it were though.I think we always think the grass is greener somewhere else, but it is really about us getting to know our own hair. Type 3 hair ain't no cakewalk!


----------



## Syrah (Aug 13, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> Ooooh you about to set a fire off with this one!



Ugh.

:Rant:

I don't know why people act like going natural is some end-all-be-all statement about blackness and whatnot.  

Me?  Sure, I'd take a pill to change the texture of my hair for a LITTLE while.  It might be fun to try something different and fun.  A change doesn't have to be permanent and a change can be fun.

I love my curly natural hair, but I think it'd be fun to have natural THICK wavy hair for a little while.  Something entirely different.


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 13, 2007)

Absolutely not. My hair is a gift from my mother and father and changing that would be changing the person that they made. I adore my texture...I just wish there was a little more of it


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Aug 13, 2007)

I voted to take the pill! And I mean it too lol! I know I should love my hair and I do but the curls when I wash are so pretty and if I add conditioner it is SO pretty then as the air drying goes on my curls jump ship lol I would take the pill because curls are pretty to me  And also although I would never share this with my "other" hair board I will flat iron my hair once I get to my second year and it WILL be great  I guess I would take the pill because I feel 3b hair would be easier to flat iron, less likely get heat damage and a wash would make my curls come right back with out compromising the texture for heat  Or I could be wrong


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 13, 2007)

double post edited


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 13, 2007)

"TUSKEGEE experiment, Sickle Cell,  "HIV AIDS Virus" and all the dead in Africa blessed by the chemical experimentations to decimate and eradicate their populations is something to consider before taking this pill. I could never trust any pill the scientists concoct that is aimed toward the black population specifically. 
Some Info to consider
http://www.apfn.org/apfn/aids.htm http://www.boydgraves.com/news/101102.html      bonjour


----------



## caliber38 (Aug 17, 2007)

where is this pill? I'm on my way to the store..lol . My hair is currently 3C, 4A. I would go for the permanent change so i can stop spending all this money getting my hair relaxed. I like wearing my hair straight and that pill would make things a lot easier for me. I also like the option of wearing the wash n go if i'm too lazy to flat iron it.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes I would, now where is the pill to stop the shrinkage?


----------



## ebonylocs (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I would.

I love how my spongy 4a/b hair looks and feels, but the shrinkage and the frigging TANGLES drive me nuts. Tangles make it harder to retain length, because every time you comb you're essentially giving yourself a jagged haircut. Plus my hair is so dang fragile.

If my hair could look the same, but not tangle at all and have some strong-ass unbreakable strands, I would be content.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2007)

No I wouldn't take a pill.  I'm natural now and I really like the texture of my hair.  I forgot how soft and coily it was.  I know I'm going to run into some challenges, but I ran into a lot of them when I was relaxed too.  I feel free with my natural texture.  I felt kinda like a slave when I was relaxed.  I'm careful with my hair now, but I felt like I was walking on eggshells with my relaxed hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:


> I think the the difficulty with combing is what turns many people off to 4a/b hair.  I'm not gonna front, my hair laughs at combs.  All that means to me is that my hair isn't meant to be combed on a regular basis which works just fine for me.  In my opinion combing is overrated and the fact that I can't comb my hair doesn't matter to me at all.  I think it's all just a matter of perspective.  I don't expect nor want nappy hair to behave like looser textured hair and vice versa.



Yeah, I think that is what the problem is.  I have not tried to straighten or comb my hair, due to the fact that I don't think my hair would like that too much and I'm scared of the breakage, thinning, and damage those things can do.  I think if you try to go against the grain with the way your hair intended to be, then you are going to have major issues with disliking your natural texture.


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 28, 2007)

I definetly would.


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 13, 2007)

No, I love my coils.


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't like Pills. Too dangerous to try to change things that don't need to be changed. You know there would be hella side effects!


----------



## tinkat (Nov 13, 2007)

Nah, I am happy with my texture


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 13, 2007)

I voted yes. Maybe it's because I have a bit of a hard time with my 4a/b hair in it's natural state. I'm just being honest...


----------



## Harmony0221 (Nov 13, 2007)

I LOoOoOve my 4a/4b hair! But I wouldn't mind seeing myself with temporary 3b/3c hair. But I'd need to be able to go back to my 'fro. ^^


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Nov 13, 2007)

I would... but only if it lasted as long as I took it, and not necessarily permanently.


----------



## Ssert (Nov 14, 2007)

i love my natural hair...NO WAY!


----------



## Bigghair (Nov 29, 2007)

No, I love my hair the way it is now.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Nov 29, 2007)

No way. That can't be right
I don't think my hair is perfect, it needs some work to get it healthy, but I like my hair.


----------



## carrie (Nov 30, 2007)

In a heartbeat: yes.


----------



## kbfluff (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, 
to be honest with you...I luv my hair and it's texture...although I'm relaxed... I luv how a relaxer makes my 4b/a hair lay. the fact that all of our textures are different a perm will make them all lay different...I believe.
I honestly just want my hair longer...thats it. Not straighter or anything. I would probably still have to relax at 3b...I think... in order to get the flatter look.
anyways, i luv to inspect my bumpy 4b/a strands of hair, and feel my ng.
I'm not sure, but I think I wouldn't mind being a natural 4b/a...
when i see long natural hair...i think of all the decent afros that they can wear and then i have to turn my head before i decide to big chop. lol
4b/a kicks major ***, including my own sometimes...lol


----------



## tt8 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would take a pill not to change my 4b texture but to make it grow right to my waist and not get tangles on the ends of my tiny spirals! Other than that Im straight!


----------



## cheeks87 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would take that pill in a SECOND. You'd be like, Hey if you take this pill it'll make your hair 3--

And before you were even done with your sentence that pill'd be in my mouth, baby.

My entire life I have drooled over 3a/3b hair. All the other girls wanted relaxers, but not me. I wanted 3a/3b hair. I wanted to wash my hair, put some moisturizer in it & rock my pretty curls, shaking them in people's faces. 

So when I was 14, I was finally allowed to get a perm & I got a pic of a girl w 3a hair & showed it to my Mom and my hair dresser and said, this is what I want. I want a curly perm(I forget the name of the perm but whatever). They both said that I couldn't get my hair like that. The perm would make me look like I had a really long jerri-curl (my hair was MBL-WSL straight then). After a lot of convincing about how ugly my hair would look, I got a relaxer.

And here I am today. Wanting to punch all the 3a/3b girls on the board in the face.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 6, 2008)

hell yes I'd take the darn pill erplexed


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 6, 2008)

I would in a heartbeat


----------



## Kay.Dee (Jun 6, 2008)

I wouldn't.  I just want my hair to be big and nappy.

It just seems like with hair types in the 3 and below it is more acceptable to be natural.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 6, 2008)

^^^^
UPDATE:
Of course it is. LOL
Keep telling yourself that everyone's relaxing for 'convenience'... 
And I have to give to the OP serious props: This is the slickest way I've ever seen anyone pose a 'good hair' preference question and actually get ppl to admit to wanting 'good hair'...
KUDOS!!
Ok--'good hair lovers' don't get pissed at me. I'm just noticing--not judging. That's your ish. So It is what it is.  
If it makes you feel any better I don't like the appearance of 'beady beads'...

2nd update:
What's even more interesting is the fact that the Nappy Nazis are nowhere to be found!
Wow....


Anywho
Nah...I like my hair as is.
I actually prefer the look of coils to all that 'spanish wave' mess.
I think I'm a 3c/4a/4b (i dunno) but I have different textures all over. 

I WOULD take a hair-growth pill.

Plus the grass isn't always greener. 
My cousin's little girl has 3c 'big hair' type and it is pretty, yes...but difficult to manage.  Much shrinkage and the hair only looks cute in curly styles...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

OUCH......

Maybe....


----------



## Maynard (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow. These answers saddened me. No, I wouldn't, cause from the looks of it, everyone else would and I would be different


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 6, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> I would take that pill in a SECOND. You'd be like, Hey if you take this pill it'll make your hair 3--
> 
> And before you were even done with your sentence that pill'd be in my mouth, baby.
> 
> ...



too funny!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 6, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> "TUSKEGEE experiment, Sickle Cell,  "HIV AIDS Virus" and all the dead in Africa blessed by the chemical experimentations to decimate and eradicate their populations is something to consider before taking this pill. I could never trust any pill the scientists concoct that is aimed toward the black population specifically.
> Some Info to consider
> http://www.apfn.org/apfn/aids.htm http://www.boydgraves.com/news/101102.html      bonjour



WOWWWW, Deep ish!  So no, I won't take that pill.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 6, 2008)

i would in a heart beat...wait wait as long as it doesn't have side effects b/c most meds, or "super" pills, have side effects in fine print but dubai is already wanting the most advanced super biotechnology in the world (dubiotech). dang i wish i still had my book because they wanted it so bad ***, that you would pick out the traits of the genes....what cha think about that...but i don't think would want to build a child...maybe if i can get one at the age 17 1/2...loljk!

wikipedia talks about it here but 2 years ago i bought the magazine with this as the top story here in saudi arabia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubiotech

*I spelled book....bood*


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 6, 2008)

When I fist saw this thread (Last year) my first thought was to say Hell NO.  Now yes I would....answer may change in a few months...

ETA: wait I'm not a 4ab am a 3b/3c/2b/1/10z mix and I would still change.  I don't know to what though...I don't really like 1s and 2s so....


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I would without hesitation. 

I'm a 4b. But honestly I think that category is to broad. I've seen lots of people who say they are 4b but don't have hair like mine. My hair does not have a curl pattern really, I have a lot of hair but the individual strands are wiry and thin, and it is super coarse, and very hard to keep moisturized. 

So I would trade for a 4b or 4a with at least a curl pattern too if there was a pill.


----------



## Mortons (Jun 6, 2008)

These answers are sad. Especially coming from naturals.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 6, 2008)

No but I would pop a pill to make it all one texture


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 6, 2008)

most definitely.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 6, 2008)

No. 7 years of being natural has allowed me to be very comfortable with my hair texture. I can't imagine it any other way. I just want to grow it super long!


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 6, 2008)

HELLLLLLL yes!!! Im not even gonna lie. Only becase im very active. I love to swim, dance, run, exercise, etc. SWEAT/SWIMMING=Naps, tangles, hair breaking, sore arms, and not to mention lots of stress on my hair. To be able walk in the rain without saying "Awwww sh**" while I duck and run with some paper over my head becuase I forgot my umbrella, to be able to relax and let the shower run over my head everyday, to be able to sit in a steam room or jacuzzi without coming out looking like Ms. Foo-Foo, to dance and run without saying "I can't do too much becuase I don't to sweat my hair out", or to swim carefree *ARE ALL a LUXURY TO ME*!!!!!! I LOOOVE MY HAIR but boy oh boy is it tough to deal with!!! My mom and I always look at "others" at the pool or beach and then make eye contact with each other and say IT'S NOT FAIRRRRR! LOL.....*A lot of you say this is sad*....HMMM *IT AINT SAD TO ME!!!* *AT ALL!! Just honest...*


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Jun 6, 2008)

, I love my texture,now, if said pill could make it all one texture, maybe


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 6, 2008)

This is an interesting thread.  If you would have asked me this 2 months ago before I joined LHCF I would have said yes.  I have 3c natural hair and I didn't even know how to deal with that. Now that I've learned how to take care of my hair I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!  I often look at the 4a/b ladies and envy their coily curl pattern...so maybe a curly coil pill is in order for me.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe last week lol but at the moment no.  Now a anti-frizz pill...sign me up baby.  lol 

But really once I stopped fighting my hair its been all to the good!


----------



## michaela (Jun 7, 2008)

I have more than one texture of hair so its really crazy to deal with...
One day i will have Frizzy 4b hair while the next day i will have 3c/4a curls but if i could pick one i wouldnt because i love my weird hair type/Curl pattern. But im Kinda Scared to wear it out....Me and my Guy friend were play fighting and somehow my hair came out of place so i had to fix it.
I thought he was gonna make fun of me. My hair was wet  so i shaked it out and of course it went all over the place i was trying to hurry and put it in a bun.My guy friend was like wait do that again thats Nice Big hair is Sexy and He would not stop asking me To shake it LoL Sorry off topic but i could not keep that story to myself


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 7, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> *These answers are sad. Especially coming from naturals.*


 
I'm curious to know what does this mean?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2008)

AshMoBev said:


> HELLLLLLL yes!!! Im not even gonna lie. Only becase im very active. I love to swim, dance, run, exercise, etc. SWEAT/SWIMMING=Naps, tangles, hair breaking, sore arms, and not to mention lots of stress on my hair. To be able walk in the rain without saying "Awwww sh**" while I duck and run with some paper over my head becuase I forgot my umbrella, to be able to relax and let the shower run over my head everyday, to be able to sit in a steam room or jacuzzi without coming out looking like Ms. Foo-Foo, to dance and run without saying "I can't do too much becuase I don't to sweat my hair out", or to swim carefree *ARE ALL a LUXURY TO ME*!!!!!! I LOOOVE MY HAIR but boy oh boy is it tough to deal with!!! My mom and I always look at "others" at the pool or beach and then make eye contact with each other and say IT'S NOT FAIRRRRR! LOL.....*A lot of you say this is sad*....HMMM *IT AINT SAD TO ME!!!* *AT ALL!! Just honest...*


Ash summed it up for me so very well.  I'd take the pill and get a large supply of them for the very reasons she mentioned above.  Being active and in water all the time  makes having 4a/4b natural hair a huge challenge to work around, that's just fact.  I love my hair, it just seems that 3b would be less work and would make it eaiser for me to be active with the sweating, swimming, sauna, humidity, ocean play, adult play, etc.  Then wasing and styling wouldn't be a multi hour ordeal.


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 7, 2008)

Nah. My 4b hair is too cool. I can put it in a style then spend the next two weeks living my life. That style can last through 3-5 sessions at the gym, swim lessons, 8-12 hours of dance a week and still br presentable for school and play. I actually went from scuba diving in the ocean to showering at the scuba shack followed by a trip to the mall and dinner at a resturant. Because my styles hold up to muliple washings in a week I'm good to go! I don't have to run from the rain, my hair loves the humidity, and it retained more length when I was swimming weekly!  Being able to style my hair once a week or once every two weeks is amazing. I don't know if other hair types can do this or not, but I really have no reason to switch.

Lys


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> Nah. My 4b hair is too cool. I can put it in a style then spend the next two weeks living my life. That style can last through 3-5 sessions at the gym, swim lessons, 8-12 hours of dance a week and still br presentable for school and play. I actually went from scuba diving in the ocean to showering at the scuba shack followed by a trip to the mall and dinner at a resturant. Because my styles hold up to muliple washings in a week I'm good to go! I don't have to run from the rain, my hair loves the humidity, and it retained more length when I was swimming weekly! Being able to style my hair once a week or once every two weeks is amazing. I don't know if other hair types can do this or not, but I really have no reason to switch.
> 
> Lys


I think the thing that is going to help me is to get some length. I did the BC to 1/2 inch in December and now I have 5 inches of healthy, shinny thick 4a/4b hair that loves to shrink. It doesn't tangle, I have little to no shedding but if I don't let it dry braided it shrinks up to 1 inch of packed density!   I know for a fact when I get some more length, enough to band it into two pony tails or to make a pony in general the sky's the limit. But for now I am in the ackward stage...

It's encouraging to hear that you are able to style and be active, that is my ultimate goal. I know I have some learning to do about how to style my natural hair.  I am checking out the link in your siggy now, I know I need to educate myself about my natural hair and my styling options. I know it loves natural butters and natural products ...avocado butter is my baby daddy!!

ETA: I know I am going to be as comfortable with my hair as you are with yours one day, I am very encouraged


----------



## anon123 (Jun 7, 2008)

Curlee_lurker said:


> I'm possibly 3b (not quite sure because it's a varied mix) and I'd longed for 4a when I was younger.
> 
> My braids would always slip out and come undone quicker than my friends and I couldn't have the same afro puffs.  My hair was a lot more straight when I was younger but still too puffy/kinky to wear down on a normal basis.



Where's the poll asking if you have 3b hair would you pop a pill for 4b? 
I might pop a temporary one.  I don't know, I'm scared of popping pills to change a feature, that sounds a little sci-fi pre-apocalypse to me, not sure if I want to get all Brave New World with it and stuff.  But I'd  be curious to have 3b hair for a minute.  Do a wash and go, not spend 7000 years detangling.  Unlike alyssa, I have not figured out how to make my hair hold up to multiple washings without detangling (even in twists and braids!) But honestly I think my hair does more styles and better (just being real), so I don't want to give it up permanently.


----------



## jahzyira (Jun 7, 2008)

..........................


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 7, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think the thing that is going to help me is to get some length. I did the BC to 1/2 inch in December and now I have 5 inches of healthy, shinny thick 4a/4b hair that loves to shrink. It doesn't tangle, I have little to no shedding but if I don't let it dry braided it shrinks up to 1 inch of packed density!   I know for a fact when I get some more length, enough to band it into two pony tails or to* make a pony in general the sky's the limit*. But for now I am in the ackward stage...
> 
> It's encouraging to hear that you are able to style and be active, that is my ultimate goal. I know I have some learning to do about how to style my natural hair.  I am checking out the link in your siggy now, I know I need to educate myself about my natural hair and my styling options. I know it loves natural butters and natural products ...avocado butter is my baby daddy!!
> 
> ETA: I know I am going to be as comfortable with my hair as you are with yours one day, I am very encouraged



I recently reached ponytail stage. I don't think I'll ever cut it shorter than this now. Ponytails make my life so much easier. 

Lys


----------



## me-T (Jun 7, 2008)

i would....its such a pretty hair type... but i'd wanna change back too. that would add more versatility. one day 1970 black panther movement, one day cute curly and hangin, next day wite girl blowin and swangin!


----------



## janee (Jun 8, 2008)

Nope.  I love my coils and frizz.


----------



## Afro-Indi (Jun 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> No. And the implication that my natural hair is less than acceptable is unacceptable.
> ETA: after the Tuskegee experiment, I trust NO DRUGS geared toward a specific racial/ethnic group. I don't like taking medicine anyway. I'll do an occasional Motrin for a menstral cramp. THAT'S IT!


 
Wow, Amen to all that!!
I feel you on that;..I take NO DRUGS whatsoever!, no OTC's or otherwise; everything's herbal for me and I'm doing just fine.

Humoring this idea for a minute though, if there ever was a pill that made it to the market that changed the hair texture, it wouldn't be without consequences or side effects. 
There would certainly be a price to pay for such a change in your natural makeup and also for the simple fact that:
*Nature > Science*
Nature is greater than Science and Science will never "_beat_" Nature.
Man will never be able to match God's perfect design. (_I'll stop here because my inner Nazi is beginning to emerge_)

So, I have no doubts that someone will try to bring something like this to the shelves of our drugstores or beauty supply stores; wasn't there already something out called Oral-relaxer anyway?, or something like that????
But anyway, it'd still have significant side effects just like every other OTC and Rx med out there today.



PhoEnixX said:


> ^^^^
> UPDATE:
> Of course it is. LOL
> Keep telling yourself that everyone's relaxing for 'convenience'...
> ...


@ the bolded.


----------



## dany06 (Jun 9, 2008)

To be honest I would. Yeah, I like my natural texture but Im so limited. Its so thick, coarse and tight. I wouldnt mind having my hair easier to do. Im would  that if this pill were real that as long as you take it your body will produce 3b hair. And when you stop after so many months have passed then the meds will  have completely been flushed out of your system  and you start back producing your own natural texture again. This is probably the only way that I would take it, but  knowing me I'd probably take it even if it were permanent.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 9, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> When I fist saw this thread (Last year) my first thought was to say Hell NO. Now yes I would....answer may change in a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: wait I'm not a 4ab am a 3b/3c/2b/1/10z mix and I would still change. I don't know to what though...I don't really like 1s and 2s so....




Now that I've found a cure to my "ailments" I change my answer to NO...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 9, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> These answers are sad. Especially coming from naturals.


There's nothing sad about it

Everybody has their preference and their are entitled it it and entitled to state it. 

As for my case I have to textures on my head. I would prefer all of my hair to be the texture of the 3/4 of my head. That portion of my hair is looser and the curls are more defined. The back 1/4 has really tight course hair that has almost no curl pattern and when it's loose and dry it's straight up problems to detangle. So yes I prefer the looser curl. There is no self hate in that. There is nothing sad about that. Naturals relax their hair everyday around the world to change their hair texture, would you say that's sad too? It's all about preference mi dear


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I'm not afraid to say it. YES YES YES - why?

I have a few or a couple of textures. The lower crown down to the nape(kitchen ) is 3b 

I like it because it's very pretty, *very* *manageable* and has less shrinkage, which I do not enjoy. I think what we do with our hair, skin(make-up .. etc), as well as other things need not be anything more then a matter of aesthetics. If it is pleasing to *your* senses, then by all means do it and enjoy it.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 5, 2008)

I would change to a 4a all over instead of patches but I dont think the 3s would suit my face


----------



## envybeauty (Jul 5, 2008)

i would for a DAY to 3a/b so i can see what the hellzzzzzz y'all are complaining about.  4b is THE **** to deal with.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope. I like my 4a hair. I think its pretty!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, I'd go for *3b edges* with the rest of my hur as is.


----------



## Neith (Aug 6, 2008)

If it was proven to be 100% healthy... I'd take a pill to be a kinky 3c.

I think ALL textures of hair are beautiful (when they are healthy/long), from the kinkiest 4b to the straightest type 1.

I've seen people with some tore up, bleached out type 1 hair that I wouldn't wish on anyone but my worst enemy.  For me, hair is just like any other part of my body.  

People take pills all the time to get thin... because they find being thin to be more attractive than being heavy.

I just find kinky 3c to be the MOST beautiful of all.  It's a very cute texture!

I'm not a self hating black person, I don't have issues with good and bad hair... I just like that texture a lot!


Sometimes the answers to these types of questions hint at an inferiority complex... sometimes they simply don't.  Unless you are a psychiatrist and unless the person makes it blatantly obvious that they have color issues, you can't be sure what motivates them.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not...for the same reason I stopped relaxing. It's not really MY hair. Also I've come to have a torrid love affair with my hair.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 7, 2008)

No. I find type 4 hair to be the prettiest and most versatile of all hairtypes.


----------



## cocoaluv (Aug 7, 2008)

No I wouldnt change the texture of my hair. My hair texture is just fine..its just the way people in my family handled it that made them want to perm it because they didnt know what the hell they were doing. I believe I am a 4a/4b and I loved my natural hair. It was beautiful and very thick. 

Now the one thing that I wish I could take a pill to change is my weight. If I could go from 140 to 130 I would do it in a heartbeat . Oh well I guess I have to do it the regular ( and best) way and watch what I eat and exercise more.


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 7, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> No. I find type 4 hair to be the prettiest and most versatile of all hairtypes.


 
I wholeheartedly agree with this entire post.  I wouldn't change anything about my hair.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm not even surprised by the results. i think there are naturals who are *only* that way because they had major issues with the health of their hair from using chemicals. they find nothing aesthetically pleasing about type 4 hair. being natural as opposed to being bald via chems was the lesser of two "evils". with that said, i'm glad that there are still many naturals who are happy with the texture they have. 

admittedly, i haven't found being natural easy (mentally speaking) but i've learnt that thinking my texture is sub-par because that's all i've been taught means that others are wrong and that my hair isn't what is the problem. i know for a fact that if my hair was 3b natural i wouldn't face some of the issues i do with my own family members but i'd rather gladly defy them and have the belief that my hair is awesome than give in to their brainwashing.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 7, 2008)

hopeful said:


> No. Now if you had asked me that a year ago or even six months ago maybe I would have said yes, or at least maybe. But now it's like asking me if I'd rather be dark than light, short than tall. When I texturized my hair last summer it looked like 3b hair for a minute and it was beautiful but when I looked back and compared the texturized 3bish hair to what my hair looked like at 4 months natural there was no comparison. Not that my 4a/4b looked so much better than 3b hair, but it looked so much better on ME. On my 4 month natural pics I glowed, I am not kidding, my face just kinda sang. Unfortunately, I didn't appreciate it until AFTER I had texturized and relaxed again. Well, now I want to stay natural for good, because it's what's best for me and my hair, and for vanity reasons, I personally just look the prettiest and most like ME with my 4a/4b hair.


 
hopeful - those twist you have are spectacular!! who would choose to give those up?


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 7, 2008)

i said yes for practical reasons - it would be much less work and time to take care of - i could take that extra time and...... wait a minute - i just got into this hair thing..... so ummm i guess i could just be lazy and my hair would still look good - thats my real answer even if it is probably politically incorrect.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 7, 2008)

jwhitley6 said:


> This might be controversial.....If you could change your hair type to, let's say, 3b, would you (if it were safe, of course)? Just curious.




I think there is some type of pill or combo pills that will do this why? Well a family member of mine died from aids he was only 25, his natural hair was always 4b,c,d....anyway when he got to the point that he was taken a regimen of pills on a daily basis his hair changed to a soft wavy pattern I'm talking about something dramatic! Also his legs and arms were very hairy but anyway I always thought this was maybe due to something in his pill regimen. But I don't know.


----------



## girlcherokee (Aug 7, 2008)

AshMoBev said:


> HELLLLLLL yes!!! Im not even gonna lie. Only becase im very active. I love to swim, dance, run, exercise, etc. SWEAT/SWIMMING=Naps, tangles, hair breaking, sore arms, and not to mention lots of stress on my hair. To be able walk in the rain without saying "Awwww sh**" while I duck and run with some paper over my head becuase I forgot my umbrella, to be able to relax and let the shower run over my head everyday, to be able to sit in a steam room or jacuzzi without coming out looking like Ms. Foo-Foo, to dance and run without saying "I can't do too much becuase I don't to sweat my hair out", or to swim carefree *ARE ALL a LUXURY TO ME*!!!!!! I LOOOVE MY HAIR but boy oh boy is it tough to deal with!!! My mom and I always look at "others" at the pool or beach and then make eye contact with each other and say IT'S NOT FAIRRRRR! LOL.....*A lot of you say this is sad*....HMMM *IT AINT SAD TO ME!!!* *AT ALL!! Just honest...*


 this is what i meant - worded much better


----------



## MissNina (Aug 7, 2008)

Hell to the yes, I would! But that's only b/c my hair has like 3 different textures (3b, 3c, and 4a) at different areas. I'd take any one of those pills to make my hair uniform


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope, I think 4a is the most versatile hairtype and I like to experiment with different hairstyles so I can't give that up.  Besides I try not to use drugs, the only pill I take is Flintstones vitamins lol


----------



## BeetleBug (Aug 7, 2008)

No, there is nothing wrong with my hair that warrants change in hair type.


----------



## honeyrain (Aug 7, 2008)

If my 4a hair was longer then I wouldn't have a problem with it but when your hair is short and nappy.....Its hard to handle......well at least mine is!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 7, 2008)

honeyrain said:


> If my 4a hair was longer then I wouldn't have a problem with it but when your hair is short and nappy.....Its hard to handle......well at least mine is!



None of that "n" word around here! 
I am on such a crusade against the usage of that word in terms of our hair. . .but I know what you meant, hun


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 7, 2008)

Now that I know how to care for my hair (and still learning) no way


----------



## cieramichele (Aug 7, 2008)

anyone know how to *grow* bigger curls? not longer ...but BIGGER.


----------



## Lexib (Aug 7, 2008)

I voted "b" just in case I didn't think the new curls suited me. 

BUT, my gut answer is heck yeah.  .  I love my hair now but if I could take any type of safe pill that would allow me to cut in half the amount of time I have to spend moisturising it, and "not manipulating" it - ie, no combing, brushing, playing with it...basically all the things that I enjoy doing to my hair but can't b/c it can lead to breakage ... Yeah, I'd like that luxury.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> No. I find type 4 hair to be the prettiest and most versatile of all hairtypes.


 
Your hair is growing like wildflowers


----------



## araceli2418 (Aug 17, 2008)

I find this to be an interesting thread.  

My family is not from this country so I did not grow up hearing words like nappy or n**** naps or really anything negative about my hair, to be quite honest.  I was not negatively influenced until, really, high school where most of my friends were white (and it's still that way).  Not to jump on the media tip, but over time I quickly got the message that my hair was not the norm.  Then when I did start to meet and become friends with black American women I was again influenced by their negative views on our hair.  

For years I hated my hair (type 4).  Now I realize that was mainly because I didn't know how to take care of it so there was constant breakage and all the other bad stuff that comes with neglected hair.  I always thought that white women were so lucky because I thought they had perfect hair.  It seems like nobody ever talks about their hair breaking or being damaged and they're always portrayed with long hair blowing in the wind.

Now that I know better and have learned so much from ALL you wonderful, wonderful ladies here I am not only learning how to properly care for my hair but also learning to like my hair.  I don't know if I love it yet.  Now, about the pill, personally I find type 3 natural hair to be really pretty so I'd probably take the pill.  Then again I really don't know all the possibilities of my own hair so it's hard to say.  Then again I don't think I'd bother with a pill that was only temporary.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually I would like just a uniform texture all around. I appear to have 3c/4a/4b, I don't know maybe defgh... lol. I have the whole alphabet! I would like to just be consistent 3c. or 4a. That would make my life so much easier as I have NO patience when it comes to handling my hair.


----------



## crumbling_images (Aug 22, 2008)

Sure, I'd take a pill to change my natural 4ab hair to a looser texture. I like my current hair texture but would love for it to look and behave like curly 3bc heads. No shame in my game.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the versatility of my 4B hair. I really wouldn't want to change it at all. In fact, this is one reason I refuse to jump on any bandwagons. Besides the fact that I don't fix what's not broken, if I accidentally changed my hair texture, I don't know if I'd be consolable. This is another reason I have a phobia for pressing my hair. I've done it before and enjoyed wearing my hair straight, but the slight chance that something could go wrong and my hair might not revert to its original state is enough to keep me postponing the plan to wear my hair straight.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sure some people in here would change their hair and others wouldn't.

I don't judge either for their answers.

Realistically, we are all on here to find the tools that are best to grow, retain and enjoy our hair, whether it's natural or relaxed, etc.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 22, 2008)

Heck YEAH!!!! I would change in a heart beat! I would change to a 2 if I could! I'd love to be able to just wash and go and still look good... unfortunately if I do a wash and go and head to work, i'm quite sure i'd be sent home...

it would be more manageable, i could maybe slap some mousse or water on my head and watch it curl up... 

So YES! I said it... yes i did!


----------



## feelfree (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope!  Neva that!

If you would've asked me that 15 years ago, i woulda said "in a heartbeat!", but i am so much wiser now and appreciative of my hair and its texture.  

My 4whatever hair is too versatile and i have learned too much about it to go changing it at this point.  I heart my hair.


----------



## Moonxyz (Aug 22, 2008)

I would want zero schrinkage and to be able to wash an go.

and no matting.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm lazy, if it is easier, I'll do it.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2008)

secretdiamond said:


> Ooooh you about to set a fire off with this one!


 
   

Take a nap and come back later.


----------



## hairedity (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm transitioning and right now the hair underneath feels like carpet.  It takes me forever to get ready in the morning because of it, and then in the end it still looks like crap. Anyway the short answer YES, I'm waiting for such a pill to be made!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 22, 2008)

I resisted the urge to post this, BUT...

I think there are some people on here who would take a pill to change their hair, even though they said they wouldn't for the following reasons:

Maybe you don't want to change your pattern, but look at all the money we are spending on butters, oils, and balms to moisturize our hair.  

I can't imagine that if there was a pill out there that would give you the softness, flexibility and manageability you get using the products listed above, you wouldn't take it.

Likewise, some people on here relax (as mentioned earlier). Obviously, people usually relax for manageability or style-ability.  Thus, I imagine if there was a pill that could permanently give you that styling ability, some people would take it.

Imagine if you never had to moisturize your hair again. Imagine if all you had to do was wash your hair, and pick it out into that afro or that coil texture. Imagine if this pill prevented the tangles, shrinkage, mats and knotting many ladies on here complain about.

I don't think all of you would want to go from 4b to 3b per-say. But I do have a hard time believing if there was a pill that allowed you to no longer have to worry about matting, tangles, shrinkage, knots and breakage, or put all the "extras" in your hair to take care of it, you wouldn't take it.

But, we'll see!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 23, 2008)

Cocoberry, you might be right about some people, but I can tell you that I am one of those people who doesn't spend money on butters, oils and balms to moisturize my 4B hair. The only time I spend any money on a moisturizer is when I'm wearing my hair out and I only buy S Curl. Since I don't do that often (last time I wore my hair out was in March/April 2007) I go for months w/o spending money on styling products. 

I spend my money on shampoo and conditioner, and I'd still do that if I had a different texture of hair. I don't even go out of my way to use 100% natural products. I pick up whatever sounds good or stuff I've used and liked. Otherwise, I don't apply anything to my hair after doing an ACV rinse. I'm in braids and my hair thrives with nothing on it.

It's funny but I have been racking my brain to see if there was ever a time I didn't like my texture, and I really can't think of one. What I have always disliked is that my hair wasn't growing long. I didn't even consider that it might grow long if the texture was changed. I never really cared for swinging hair. My dream was always to put my hair in a nice pony puff, or three plaits easily. I knew people with hair like mine who could do this. I never even knew my type of hair could grow beyond APL coz due to ignorance on how to handle 4B hair, no one I knew retained length. We'd comb our hair dry and not worry about the pieces breaking off. The aim was just to have neat hair. Most people wore their hair cornrowed and gained some length but those of us who couldn't (school rules) just retained the same length they came to school with, or cut it off and so had shorter hair than they came to school with. 

Since understanding my hair, I've gone from being apathetic about it (not caring one way or another) to being madly in love with it. I love how soft it is and how cute and tiny the coils are. I dream of wearing a big a** puff like Que that gets caught in the door. Or nice long plaits that are all my hair, no extensions. I hope I don't sound haughty but I honestly don't think there's any style I'd want to wear that I cannot pull off with this hair texture. I once shared how sorry I felt for a friend of mine with type 3 hair when I was a kid. I was trying to style it for her and it was so slippery and hard to handle that I secretly wondered if she was sad about her hair texture.  Of course I don't think that way now coz I do know now that you can't make hair behave in ways that aren't in its makeup. So it wasn't that she was pitiful, but that her hair couldn't do what mine can do. But it can do stuff mine can't. Only the stuff it can do I'm not really dying to do, partly because it would take a lot of work to get my hair to do that, and probably a lot of money. And I'm too darn lazy for that. Besides, there are so many other things that my hair can do and I'm still discovering more, that having this texture is such an adventure to me and I really couldn't change it for the world.

BTW, I have had a jheri curl and relaxed hair, but each time, the thought was never to get away from my hair texture. To me, those were just different styles that I was able to pull off...extending the spectrum of looks afro hair is capable of wearing. I will admit the jheri curl was done to grow my hair coz I heard it could do that. The straight perm was just a change of a style and yes it did stretch my hair so length showed more. But when I decided to transition, there was not any preparation, thought or concern about texture that went into it. My hair was damaged and I wanted to grow healthy hair so I could relax again. Really I had a point to prove to my stylist who made a comment that maybe my hair was not the relaxing kind. LOL (Her explanation why it was damaged.) So I was gonna braid my hair and let the damaged hair fall off on its own, then go back to her with my natural hair so she could be the first to work on it and see I was all that.  But when I started to see length, all that went out the window. I didn't even go through all the thinking that people go through, talking about how chemicals are bad. I just finally saw length that for years had seemed so elusive. Then I really looked at my hair (probably coz I could bring it down to eye level  ) and I was in love. And when I found out I can get away w/o using products--an accidental discovery after misunderstanding Brenda's regimen (www.blackwomenrejoice.com)--I was smitten. I love the independence (not needing a stylist) and the peace of mind (not worrying about over processing or overlaps or relaxer formulas changing or being discontinued) that natural hair affords me...and most of all, I love that my hair is growing and that I can wear it in styles that hold for days so that I have a couple of hours extra a day that I can devote to something else other than hair. Oh when I had my hair relaxed, it was always good to know that I could return to my afro in a few months if I got tired of that style. I get bored easily, which is why much as I have considered getting locs just so I'd have length, I know I'd want to comb my hair one day, and I'd hate to have to go the days it would take to get the locs out; not to mention the hair I'd lose in the process. Now with my hair natural un-locced hair, if I wanted straight hair, I could press it and sport that; and in a few days, I could return to my perfect afro without needing to chop my hair off. If I wanted a look of locs, I could twist my hair (the 3 strand twist that scared me did look from afar like locs ) and then I could do a twist-out or braid out for waves. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MY HAIR!


----------



## delray712000 (Aug 23, 2008)

i have 4b and i must say that i would definitely change to a 3a.


----------



## kismettt (Aug 24, 2008)

i voted for the 2nd option. i like variety & i would like to see how i would look. but i'd probably ideally want to be able to go from relaxed to texlaxed to 3b to 4a to 4z on a whim, depending on my mood.


----------



## amara11 (Sep 13, 2008)

No, but I would take one so that I had ONLY ONE texture on my whole head instead of like 3 

Other than that I love my 4a/b hair


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 14, 2008)

jwhitley6 said:


> Hell, a lot of people here take MSM because they heard it would change their texture.



Reallly?  See, that's what I get for jumping on the bandwagon.  I've been taking 'em 'cause, 'cause, umm, I don't know, thought I read here that it was "good" for the hair - didn't know it was a "change/texture" thing.  Gotta do some mo readin' 'bout MSM 'cause I sho ain't trying to change my hair's texture.  I love, love it the way it izzzzz.

LL (3b/c and lovin' it)


----------



## Nonie (Oct 1, 2008)

MSM has never changed my texture. *shrug* I think it would only change someone's texture if they were deficient in sulphur/sulfur and therefore their hair finally got a nutrient it was missing. Otherwise I don't think anything would happen. *shrug*

ETA this very informative post by Bright Eyes:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=45010&postcount=1


----------



## butterfly3582 (Oct 2, 2008)

I answered the poll no

Than i started reading the opinions about relaxing changing the texture and I must agree with those statements.

I am 4a/b who relaxed for the 1st time 3 months ago after being natural for over a year.  

For the first time I actually love my hair.  I love my 4a/b relaxed hair.  I love the kinky straight texture.  If i had 3b hair i would not have the same texture.

So if i could have a pill that gave me this same kinky straight texture (basically 4a/b relaxed) I would take it.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Nov 15, 2008)

Only thing I would do is make it less prone to breakage.


----------



## msa (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldn't. I love my hair the way it is. I think it fits me perfectly. 


The funniest part about this thread is all the people who said they "loved" their natural hair and would never change it but have since relaxed.


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I would definetly try it for special ocassions.  My hair has got to be a 5z and sometimes a girl could use a little assistance

Would it be like taking diet pills where once you stopped you gain the weight back?erplexed

Or would there be a 4a/4b pill you take to revert back?  Just asking


----------



## sowhut (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont know if i would do this. 
I probably would try it but in the long run it wouldnt even matter. Im just one of those people who are never satisfied. I would be happy and then end up hating it a couple of months later.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, no way!  I believe ALL textures have their issues, and I finally understand how to care for my own.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont think I would but ask me if I could change how coarse my hair is, (which has nothing do with being a type 4) and I'd probably tell you yes. I would love to have soft 
4b hair. it's not always the type but the feel of the hair. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I'm slowly changing my mind about my original answer :scratchch

I just want my hair, just as long and as thick as it can be. That would make me very happy...and I am well on my way to having just that


----------



## kbragg (Nov 29, 2008)

Well my opinion has changed quite a bit I would consider it depending on how managable my hair is at longer lengths. If I had to spend 4+ hours on my hair, I would change it just to have a life ETA: I would keep my 4a texture, I'd just take a frizz free managibility pill


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 17, 2008)

If I had 4a/4b hair I would not want to change it to 3b! When I was natural I had 3c/4a and even though it was challenging, I wore it with pride!

Every hair types has it's challenges, so someone who has 2b/2c may want 4a/4b. It's just about self-esteem and acceptance that would determine whether you are happy or not with the hair god gave to you.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 17, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> No but I would pop a pill to make it all one texture


 

I agree, I love my hair but hate dealing with the different textures.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 24, 2008)

*The Lord gave me this nappy, woolly stuff for a reason. I am just going to be content with what I have because the grass isn't always greener on the other side.*


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, because I could wear my hair out without having to do something like braids, twists, braid-out, relaxer, etc. It would just make things less complicated for me.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 24, 2008)

jwhitley6 said:


> This might be controversial.....If you could change your hair type to, let's say, 3b, would you (if it were safe, of course)? Just curious.


 

With the quickness!!!! sorry!


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 24, 2008)

sowhut said:


> I dont know if i would do this.
> I probably would try it but in the long run it wouldnt even matter. Im just one of those people who are never satisfied. I would be happy and then end up hating it a couple of months later.


 
That's me too.  I'd be too worried about regretting it.   The grass ain't always greener, I've learned.  If it was a temporary thing and it would revert back or if I cut it and it'd grow back to its original texture, then that's one thing.  If it altered my follicles or whatnot so that my hair would ALWAYS be different, even if I shaved it bald... then heck no.


----------



## hardymem (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not gone even front, I would for the managability alone and to wear some natural curls.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 24, 2008)

Naw. I like my hair. Even relaxed, I'm sure I'm a 4a. I'd rather take a pill that instantly gives me the knowledge and know how to make my hair thrive, grow, and look it's absolute best every dang day of the yr and would allow me to not be a chicken and transition over night with no loss of length... This learn by trial and error is taking too longerplexed. If they had that pill, I'd take it! Until then...


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 24, 2008)

shunta said:


> Im not even gonna lie. Heck yeah!!! I like my hair, but I would love to be a 3b.




Yup...


----------



## lilmsjanet (Dec 24, 2008)

If i could take a pill to change my natural 4a/b hair i would take it and chuck it as far as the eye can see cuz i aint changin a damn thing on my head


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 25, 2008)

^^^^  I don't care what no one says, i'll take that pill.


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 25, 2008)

no i like my hair texture the way it is .


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 25, 2008)

i would take it...no questions asked.  i know how to take care of hair, but taking care of natural 4b hair is a learning process that i have yet to learn which is why i am here.  i liked my hair relaxed so i didn't feel bad about saying i'd take a pill to get a different texture.  i didn't retain length when i was relaxed so i'm trying the natural thing.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope, I think my hair is perfect. All I want is length.


----------



## gorgeous86 (Jan 31, 2009)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Shandell (Feb 25, 2009)

Why would I want to change my hair texture? This question is like asking if I would change my complexion to become a lighter more acceptable complexion to conform to what society deems beautiful. What! I rock the 4b fro like Whoa and would never want to exchange it for a 3a, 3c or anything else that is consider "good hair" my hair is beautiful, unique, and quite simply I embrace the texture-- it is what I have and what will remain.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just want the length pill !!   Texture is great, I just want about 20 -  22  inches


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 25, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just want the length pill !!  Texture is great, I just want about 20 - 22 inches


 I hear you, Atlanta...

Actually, there IS a pill for the 20-22 inches.   

Chorella
Spirilina
Kelp
Wheat Grass
Barley Grass
Vitamin C and E (antioxidants)
and Brocoli... eats lots and lots of greens, fruits and veggies.  

You'll be like this in no time


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 25, 2009)

How about the pill that ables you to hold moisture and keeps for being the sahara desert, I don't care for 3b(not that it is not beautiful) I'm a 4a/b girl


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Feb 26, 2009)

Only on wash days


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely...not! I love my hair.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Feb 26, 2009)

I would take the temporary pill..... Heck I'd even take a pill that would relax my hair whenever I felt like it, a pill to change my hair color, and a pill that would let me rock a short cut anytime I wanted.
Shoot! I'd be a different person everyday and change back to my old self no problem. Yep, that would be fun.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Feb 26, 2009)

*No way!*
*I love my hair.* 
*I would feel weird wearing some other head*
*of hair around.*


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my hair texture. I am curious though, so I wouldn't mind trying out 3b hair for awhile.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Feb 27, 2009)

I love everything about my hair, excluding the super shrinkage.  If I can take a pill to lessen that (not even get rid of entirely, just lessen a little) I would do it.


----------



## kally (Feb 27, 2009)

In a heart beat.!!! I would hold the world record for being the first one in line for that one.


----------



## msa (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know if I answered this one.

I actually love my hair, so I don't need a pill to change it. There's nothing I would change.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely!
I have 3c with a 4a patch, I would definitely pop pills to have it all one texture.
That 4a patch is driving me nuts!


----------



## Zay-neey (Mar 2, 2009)

NO! i like the challenge! Im a 4a and i would take it just to see if it works and then if it does see which one i would like better.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if I posted in this thread already but I wouldn't want to change my hair to 3b. Although I wouldn't mind a 3c/4a texture. I just like the coils of the 3c/4a texture. The few areas on my head that are this texture are so fun to play with, i would change my whole head to this texture in a heartbeat.


----------



## TigressParx (Mar 31, 2009)

Noway, I'll keep my 4a!


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want noticeable coils...
that's it..
But I am thankful for what I have.
*shrugs*
At least I have hair...
Anyways if we HAD the chance
to change our hair texture to the 3 whatever..
& we did ...we wouldn't be unique anymore..
just the same... IMO


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still transitioning and I must admit I have seen some heads of hair that make me drool BUT I'm falling in love with my new growth and I am hoping I learn more than enough before I BC so I can fully appreciate my hair without wishing I had someone else's texture. 

P.S. I'm loving the encouragement from ladies here and those who visit my fotki, the comments I get in my transition album make me feel like I have the most beautiful hair ever, LOL! If it weren't for how perfect their hair looks already.... 
So... it really helps to get nice comments from others especially when having an "off" day.


----------



## Rei (Apr 1, 2009)

This doesn't have to be a self-hate thread, guys. You know how many 1b girls ALSO want nice 3b curls? Are they self hating white girls too? We talk about white people fiending to have a fro, I guess those people are also self-hating. damn, you can like something without it being a deep message. Anyway, I would take it only if I could turn back. What if I looked silly with it? then I'd miss my old strands. Then again I already came up with a regimen for my 4b/tiny bit of 4a strands so I'd have to start all over again!?  I think I'd rather take a length pill I'd be first in line for that!


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think maybe it's possible...Why? because I knew a aids patient very close to me-my brother, he had regular nappy hair all his life. Well before he died he was soooo hairy but the hair on his head was soooo soft and wavy(I mean very wavy) you could not help but notice. They had him on so many meds and vitamins..IDK. But since being in LHCF I wonder if it is from something he was taking...again IDK but this is the truth!


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 3, 2009)

Only because I don't like to relax, yet I want somewhat straight hair. And I would want the option to go back. Really I would want a pill that woulld make my relaxed hair natural, and then my natural hair relaxed or type 1 or whatever...

Actually I would only take a pill if I got to keep the look and feel of my own hair whether natural or relaxed. I like my hair, but I don't like the heavy maintenance...


----------



## Deja9 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hair typing is relative. What is 4a/b to someone may not be the case from another's point of view. I have a friend who claims she is 3b/c-come on now..I don't think her hair is much different from my 4a hair. I have seen ppl who claim 4a and its curl pattern appears to be looser. I like naturally curly fros. Maybe the question should be, if you could make your hair less coarse-would you? Then that would be controversial as well. Can't win lol However coarse hair stands the test of time..less chance of thinning out as you age..from what I seen-not a proven fact.


----------



## Deja9 (Apr 3, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I dont think I would but ask me if I could change how coarse my hair is, (which has nothing do with being a type 4) and I'd probably tell you yes. I would love to have soft
> 4b hair. it's not always the type but the feel of the hair. I hope I'm making sense.



Talk to me! I just posted something similar before I read this post. You are making sense to me. I love Soft 4a/b hair-more manageable and that means less breakage for me.


----------



## Mystic (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Spinoff:  If you could take a pill to change your natural 4a/b hair*

I would take the pill to change my texture.  As a matter of fact, msm gives me a softer looser curl when I take it and my hair is so much more manageable.  Too bad it's not permanent and since I hardly remember to take the pill, I am stuck with what Ive got and have learned over the years to love it - even on those awful days when it gets on my last nerves.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

LHCF has helped me learn to love my hair....BUT with as much time as I have to spend on my hair, I have to be honest would take the pill.  Assuming the pill won't hurt me in any way!  And guess what...I still love me and I don't want to be anyone else but me.  Hair doesn't make the girl.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

While we are at it can I have those cute baby hairs and dimples?????


----------



## Optimistic (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my very first post! Yay me!!! anywho, I'd like to expand on this question. First yes, i'd take this pill if i could easily go back to my hair texture. I'd also like to take pills for all hair types. I want to experiance all hair types and go back to my own. Hair type and/or texture is not important to me. My adventurous side would like to try them all and I have a love affair going on with my hair type so I'd have to go back to it.

We are maddly in love with each other you know.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 3, 2009)

*nope. my natural hair is perfect. =]*​


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would take a pill to grow my hair ANYDAY!!!  But the texture...I like...

cj


----------



## tash85 (Jun 3, 2009)

"texture change anybody?"

*puts up both hands and feet* "me, me, me!"

Its not that I dont like my natural texture, its just that I LOVE 3b/c curls. I have some in the middle of my head and I'd do anything to get them distributed throughout

Alas, a lady can only wish..


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 3, 2009)

interesting. I always wanted *tighter curls* (especially when my hair was shorter I wanted those little coils so badly). My dd#2 has tighter curls and I LOVE TO PLAY IN HER HAIR!


----------



## afiya27 (Jun 4, 2009)

TRUST me ladies, the cosmetic scientists are working on this.  I've seen a published article talking about how much black women/people with Afro-hair would give to change their texture.  How unhappy they are with their current look...It was vaguely disturbing given that the authors were all white men, but the truth is the truth apparently.  We're not hiding it very well despite the feigned "surprise" of the whites in Tyra Bank's audience with the discussion of "good" hair.  Who are they kidding?  They know the deal.  

By Western standards, our hair tends to be more of a bear to deal with/get to look "acceptable/tamed" AND long (which, as you all WELL know, is the standard as far as hair goes these days)...Sigh...if only short hair were in for women...we could DEFINITELY rock that!  Better than straight haireds in fact IMHO.  Given that we so desperately want an easy, no frills way to fit in with the rest of the world hair-wise, there are DEFINITELY groups of scientists working to find out what exactly makes our hair tick so that they can come up with a more permenant way to "treat" our "condition".  

In fact, I know of someone who is looking into the GENETICS of what determines the different hair types.  Maybe we will one day be able to engineer our kids so that they won't inherit our "burden" (NOTE: I'm being a bit melodramatic in my choice of words, but you all get the drift.  If we want to look beautiful by global standards, we have to accept that, generally speaking, beautiful is NOT our hair given its tendency towards shortness and dense "frizz" ).   

Peace.


----------



## ohstacey (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, both my daughters' 8 and 10, have 3b hair (Hubby is half German- one VERY curly, the other has a little looser curl), both tailbone length and gorgeous.  

It is HIGH maintenance though, wash days are a pain, but I use Kinky Curly and Miss Jessie's to make thier curls pop, and their hair is fierce. They get compliments all the time.

So yep, I love thick, full curly hair. It would be my fantasy hair for sure!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, Yes, Yessss absolutely


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't change my texture, but I would take a pill that would reverse any damage ever done to my hair.


----------



## Harina (Jul 25, 2009)

If it wasn't for the shrinkage, I would really love my hair. My longest layer is about 1.5 inches past the shoulder, but because of shrinkage literally it doesn't fall below my ears. I don't think so about the pill. If I did, it would definitely be a 4a (which is actually quite different than 4b) like Semo. The only 3b ...or 3c hair (not sure which she is) that I would want is goingnatural's. her hair is delish.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the actual _texture_ of my hair, but as other posters mentioned, the shrinkage is a problem.  That's what led me to texlax, because I knew I would never reach my goal of waist length and longer natural hair (unstretched) with this 4a on my head.  So, I would definitely go for a looser texture that "hangs."  I would prefer 3b/3c.


----------



## mstar (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't want 3b hair, but I wouldn't mind having 3c (hair that hangs down without having to be straightened). I'd take a pill for that, as long as it didn't have harmful side effects.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jul 25, 2009)

I found my temporary texture changing pill.... BKT!!

Just did the first wash after my first application and I went from a 4a/b to a 3c/3b. I'm in detangling heaven. No more ends knotting together for me


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 25, 2009)

If proven 100% safe..I would take a pill that would change my 4b texture to Tracy Ellis Ross' (I'm not really sure what her's is):


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 16, 2009)

*I love my 4a-4b texture*​


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## vevster (Jul 5, 2016)

No, I love my 4a spirals as is.


----------



## MsSanz92 (Jul 5, 2016)

larry3344 said:


>



Where's the Kermit sips tea meme?! 

Anyway, in response to the post, no  I wouldn't want to change the texture of my whole head, but if I could take a pill for my hair around my edges and nape (which is 4c, damn near impossible to retain moisture, and prone to breakage very easily) to be thick and full like the 4a hair in the crown of my head, sure. Honestly, I won't even need all of that, because the other 4c on my hair on the sides doesn't break off like my edges for some reason. What I really want is a pill to ensure that my edges and nape can grow and stay long and healthy!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 5, 2016)

I want a pill that lets me retain all of my growth. I'll keep my 4a hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 5, 2016)

Id want to take a pill for strand thickness cuz fine 4c is way too fragile.  Cant retain for nothin unless in permanent protective styles.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 5, 2016)

These old threads like this keep popping up. This is hilarious.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 5, 2016)

No, I wouldn't take a pill to change my hair. I'm happy with it the way it is texture wise.


----------



## Lucie (Jul 5, 2016)

I really love my hair. I am not saying it because it is the pro-black PC thing to say. It is so strong, and manageable. It is relaxer resistant, but I find that to be a plus. It also is beautiful relaxed/natural. All hair textures are beautiful, but mine is my trademark.

Just yesterday a few acquaintances asked me if I was natural/relaxed. They were surprised when I told them I am relaxed. I love my bushy hair!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope, I'm keeping my full head of lovelies. No pill for me. I really love my hair....a  lot!


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I'd cry if I woke up without my kinky curls lol. I love my type 4 hair and I don't even think I would look right with a different texture. Plus it would be terrible having to relearn my hair, and change up my whole routine/techniques/products.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jul 6, 2016)

Smh. I'm a 3b natural and I wouldn't be 3b if a 1b and 4b didn't come together and create me. 
3b hair type is the hardest hair type to find products for... Hair type that probably frizzes the most.... Hair type that is so prone to split ends.... I hated my hair at first, but, Ive grown to love it now.... I adore it now even with every flyaway and frizz I might have to deal with or try to tame.... Love your kinks and coils just the same pleaseeeeee.


----------



## beauti (Jul 7, 2016)

*I mean is there a poll for 3bs wishing to take a pill to have 4a/b hair?? This is unsettling *


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2016)

I love my hair texture. No


----------



## snoop (Jul 9, 2016)

No thanks.  Even as a kid I thought that my 4c hair was the best texture to have....


----------



## melisandre (Jul 9, 2016)

Change my texture? No. But if a pill could give me thick, strong, moisturized hair   that would be great.

ETA: I'm 4a/b


----------

